# How long after they lose their plug??



## sunshinegoat

Ok..so I feel like I'm a total noob everytime a doe is getting ready to kid..This will be our 14th kidding. My doe Wanda is on day 154. She has gone previously on day 149 and day 156. She lost her plug weeks before both times. She is just now losing her plug and her ligs are still there. She is eating fine and is active.
I know every doe is different and kiddings are different from doe to doe..What are peoples experience w/ does losing their mucus plug and kidding in the same day?
I have to leave and am wondering if I'm over thinking or if I should cancel my plans...or maybe I have my dates wrong??? 
Here she is at day 150


----------



## ksalvagno

She can lose her plug and give birth the same day. Really can't say if she will kid or not today.


----------



## toth boer goats

It is so unpredictable.


----------



## sunshinegoat

Now she seems even less in "labor" than yesterday..I told my husband before I left to watch her. I called later to check on her and as I was talking to him he looked out and was sure something was happening..false alarm.
Well she is safely snuggled in the kidding stall with the next doe to kid...we shall see. I'm doubting my dates more and more. Although it seems impossible that she can be that big and not be ready to go. She is at day 155 according to the date I have written down. All my other girls lose their plugs weeks before kidding. I had thought she maybe lost hers and I had missed it. Who knows!


----------



## GoatGirlZ

My Boer lost her plug two days before she kidded and my saanen did like two hours it seamed like so every doe is very diffrent:|


----------



## ETDairygoats

One of my does kidded a week after losing her plug


----------



## sunshinegoat

Day 155.. in the kidding stall with a buddy


----------

